# Another Sad Day For Northern Wind



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Well folks I have to say that this has really been a bad year for our four legged friends.
Tinker, Duke's (our Collie that passed away in July) younger half brother went from limping in the morning to paralyzed by 9:00 p.m. He was put to sleep before it got to his lungs and left us being held by both Ruth and I. The vet has no idea what happened. Possible causes are something he ate to most likely Cancer pushing on the spinal collum, he has been loosing weight and looking older in recent months.
It is such a raw deal, ever since his brother died he has really come into his own, we had a wonderful 2 week camping trip and had so much fun hiking with him. 
I will try and post a picture of him from our album, he really did look comfortable!

He will be missed so much, he was a fantastic buddy!









Steve


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

My Condolences Steve.
I know he'll be missed greatly.
But I'm sure Duke's glad to see him.
Give Ruth a hug for me.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Steve & Ruth, you know my heart goes out to you both. We've shared such wonderful stories of our 4-leggeds!!!!

Steve, he will NEVER be gone, you just can't reach out and touch him or scratch his ear. I know you know that, and someday soon, you willl even believe it again. We'll light a candle for Tink, tonight...as we think about McDuff, Tink, Duke, Magic, Deus, and Tux romping through the fields, tails held high!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Katrina said:


> My Condolences Steve.
> I know he'll be missed greatly.
> But I'm sure Duke's glad to see him.
> Give Ruth a hug for me.


Thanks Jim I will, as soon as I get home from Atlanta!

I bet Duke was very happy to see him and they are both relaxing and having a beer discussing old times.


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

Steve,
Sorry to hear it. We found Ladydog laying unresponsively in the backyard this morning. Rushed her to the vet where she passed a few minutes later. Totally unexpected.

I know you'll miss him as we will ours.

Keith


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Steve & Ruth, you know my heart goes out to you both. We've shared such wonderful stories of our 4-leggeds!!!!
> 
> Steve, he will NEVER be gone, you just can't reach out and touch him or scratch his ear. I know you know that, and someday soon, you willl even believe it again. We'll light a candle for Tink, tonight...as we think about McDuff, Tink, Duke, Magic, Deus, and Tux romping through the fields, tails held high!


Thanks Judi, he will be missed.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

I am so, so sorry Steve. There is nothing that I can say to make it better for you, but know that a dear friend will be holding you up in prayer. I have missed chatting with you lately, so please come by and check in.

Darlene


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> I am so, so sorry Steve. There is nothing that I can say to make it better for you, but know that a dear friend will be holding you up in prayer. I have missed chatting with you lately, so please come by and check in.
> 
> Darlene


Thanks Darlene, and I will!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

We are so sorry, Steve. It's tough enough to lose one buddy, much less two. Along with Tink, McDuff, Duke, Magic, Deus, and Tux - our ol' Maggie will be there, too, "romping through the fields, tails held high!"

I liked the image of them having whatever is a "doggie beer" together. I think Mag would like that. At least, she loved root beer!

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Cricket sends her doggie kisses your way. All of us dog lovers know your heart ache. The rainbow bridge the meeting place for our 4 leggeds. In addition to the other dogs mentioned, your boy has joined Snoopy, Sniff, Missy, and Abby. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

What a wonderful pack! Inspite of the heartache left here on earth, what incredibly good company they're all in !


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss - my Sweet Pea will be there to mother them all.....


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

My condolences on your loss. At least he didn't linger in pain.

Remember the good times, and laugh at all his funny mannerism.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Steve and Ruth,

We're sorry to hear of your loss. Your "friend and loved one" is in a happier place for him, romping with his friends and eating all the bones he can.

We hope that you will remember him fondly and think of all the great times you shared. He and Duke are running, jumping and chewing to their heart's content, try to think of how happy he is right now.

Sorry again for your many losses this year.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Northern Wind,
I am so sorry for your loss.

Tex Ag,
I am also so sorry for your loss.

My last 2 dogs, Mandy and Lady, took ill at the same time and we euthanized them together. We had lost Buster when my husband took ill. It broke my heart when my 19 1/2 year old mut, Dinky, died. I remember the heartache so well!

I hope your pets do join all of ours and romp and play forever!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Thank you all and what a great group of friends that will be waiting for us all!

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow! That picture has me crying. What a great pic (of many I'm sure) to remember him by. I'm sorry for your loss and all of us who have loved and lost dogs (campanions - family members, really) know how you feel. The sorrow will pass.

Scott


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Very sorry to hear of your loss. You have our condolences.

-CC


----------

